# Furnace issue



## Ginap42 (Feb 6, 2021)

I have an issue with my heat.  When I turn it on, the blower kicks on but it blows cold air and the furnace won't ignite.   The light on the circuit board blinks red as it's trying to engage and fire up. Is this most likely a sail switch issue or is this potentially a board issue?  Yes the propane is hooked up and the tank is full.

Thank you


----------



## C Nash (Feb 9, 2021)

Ginap42 said:


> I have an issue with my heat.  When I turn it on, the blower kicks on but it blows cold air and the furnace won't ignite.   The light on the circuit board blinks red as it's trying to engage and fire up. Is this most likely a sail switch issue or is this potentially a board issue?  Yes the propane is hooked up and the tank is full.
> 
> Thank you


Do you hear it spark?   Lot of possibles.  Spider web, dauber air in line,  light the stove to help purge lines.  Corrision on connecter at igniter is possible.  Could be a board but go through first


----------

